# Refresh-rate problem with Sharp Aquos LCD TV via ATI Radeon HD 5700



## Sinars (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi there!
I am using a Sharp Aquos (model number LC-40LB700X) connected via HDMI to my Vista PC through an ATI Radeon HD 5700 graphics card.

I am under the impression the TV supports up to 120hz refresh rates, if the sticker on the front of it is to be believed.
I seem however, unable to set the refresh-rate to anything other than 50hz. I would like to set it to 60hz, but every time I set it to a 60hz resolution through the ATI Catalyst Control Centre, the TV just seems to default back to 50hz. 

I am also unable to set the refresh-rate to anything other than 50hz using the default Windows 'Display Settings' dialogue box. (It's using the 'Generic PnP monitor' driver it seems)

How can I set it up so I can change the refresh-rate from 50hz?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Did you install the driver for the tv? Are you running it at it's native resolution?


----------



## Sinars (Mar 6, 2010)

No drivers have been installed, I wasn't sure if such drivers even existed. It seems to be running on the Windows 'Generic PnP monitor' drivers.
I am running it at 1920x1080 native resolution, although the refresh-rate seems stuck on 50hz regardless of what resolution/refresh-rate combination I select.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

From what I can see the tv supports a maximum of 100hz refresh rate. Are you using an hdmi cable that supports at least 100hz?


----------



## Sinars (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm, probably not, it's just a cheap generic one. What type of hdmi cables support 100hz?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CDsQrQQwAg


----------



## Sinars (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The TV takes a 60Hz signal and doubles it, just use a 60Hz refresh.


----------

